# Should I get a total noodle?????



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

If you're looking to hit kickers, I wouldn't recommend a noodle - the board will just fold on you and you will die (kidding, but not). The Agent, DH and Stairmaster and maybe the WWW are my recommendations if you want to go from butters to kickers.


----------



## kMc (Oct 24, 2008)

you dont want a total noodle if you plan to hit kickers.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

Exactly, so scratch the kickers, get the artifact, and butter that puppy till you get all the chicks and your friends begin envying you.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

Method said:


> Exactly, so scratch the kickers, get the artifact, and butter that puppy till you get all the chicks and your friends begin envying you.


ya i just bought the artifact its such a noodle


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

K2 darkstar instead of weapon, perfect flex for rails and kickers.

WWW is to soft, Id say the DH is a little softer that the Darkstar. The TRS BTX is a stiff puppy, but if you want a stiff board for rails then go for it. 

Personally I will take any and all boards into a rail park, whether its a slab of concrete or a noodle. I have fun either way, and I dont really care if I slide off a rail too early

edit: luck for you, I have a Darkstar, Weapon, and TRS BTX all for sale


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

RidePowder said:


> K2 darkstar instead of weapon, perfect flex for rails and kickers.
> 
> WWW is to soft, Id say the DH is a little softer that the Darkstar. The TRS BTX is a stiff puppy, but if you want a stiff board for rails then go for it.
> 
> ...


Shameless plug...lol :cheeky4:


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

hey, Ill feel ashamed for it when I can pay my bills, besides who else is selling a darkstar for $150??

and is a darkstar not a board which would be a good all around board? I think it is, Ive ridden it everywhere and it performs everywhere


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

I was just kidding around...my apologies if it came across the wrong way. And I agree with you whole heartedly about the Darkstar. I agree so much I picked one up in the off season before your "for sale" thread came up.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

What size is your darkstar?


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

155....

no prob dc5r, unfortunately its the wrong time to be selling boards, but some peoples seasons are just starting...


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

so far it looks like the darkstar and stairmaster sound like the "best of both worlds" type of board im looking for, but you can't have everything... thanks for the info. let me know if anyone rides any of those other boards listed so if i see one on sale ill know what you all think.

thanks


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

hey.. I ride one... its amazing... guess what... I have it for sale.... $150 for the darkstar


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

Thanks for droping som knowledge on me. The darkstar is def getting some love. Anyone ridding a stairmaster or DH? I have no idea about where these boards fall as far as flex compared to one another... 

Is the DH worth the extra $$$, the capita is way cheaper than both these boards.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

would buy your darkstar cept its a little short for me.... 180 pounds.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

a 155 for 180lbs would not be considered short...unless you plan on riding pure pow. I'm 170lbs and I ride a 152 for park and AM.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

and I was 190 when I was riding it. I still have a 152 for park now that Im down to 178


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

Hmmmm, 152 for a pure park board sure, but for all mountain doesnt it get a little sketchy at speed. My current board is a 162 although it is a little cumbersome and heavy in the park.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Slice, what do yo weigh? If I rode a 162, it would be similar to me strapping into a 2x4. The 152 doesn't have any real issues going anywhere, although I've never taken it into really deep pow (that's what my 157 is for). If I'm bombing down a run, it does get a little chattery, but nothing I couldn't handle.


----------

